# some tyco-pro hop up hints



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi guys,
was tinkering around with an old tycopro today and stumbled onto some cool swaps,you may or may not have done them yet, i pulled the little mabuchi motor apart and was lookin at its internals,i had a 440 x2 arm in my box that i wasnt using and just to see if it fit i put it in ,and it works! well! then i wondered ,how close the magnets are to the 440x2. so i took a lighter and got the side of the motor hot enough to loosen the glue behind the magnets and pulled them out.the 440x2 magnets are the same size also.i used some superglue gell on the backs of the magnets and installed them.pulled the brush tubes cleaned em up and reassembled the motor.this thing screams.its a ball to drive,but you need some good silicones to hold it on the track.when you put the arm back in ,you need to cut the tail shaft down so the gear goes back on close to the motor like the origional,also take the shim off the back of the origional arm and put it on the 440 arm.this weekend im going to trim the dip uot for the crown gear and put the 440x2 pinion and crown gear in. old school meets new school.cool little slider.cant wait to get a green arm and better brushes.this gets me to wondering about the magnets from a lifelike t chassis.a little grinding and who knows.
matt


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

cool tip, thanks


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Interesting tip, thanks

(if I only had sufficent amount of TycoPro chassis to tinker like you do guys)


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

You probably only need to replace the old TycoPro magnets. The arms are fine.


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

green arm would probably make em fly,i wont get to experiment for awhile though,i broke the piece on my only chassis that holds the brush contact down.migt try some silicone.
i'm gonna try to get a couple more chassis. :thumbsup:


----------

